# Alternatives to be free or at least more healthy.



## Peace (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi people,

Sorry my english.

Well, I'm new here, but I have known this site some years ago.

I'm from Brasil (one of the countries who have ayahuasca as a cultural and spiritual gift).

I have read some people here and there who cured themselfs from dp with work with ayahuasca. I say "work" because there are no magical healing. You have to do your home work before and mainly after drinking it.

So, I'm a guy who mainly cured with ayahuasca from a long term Dp. My story is powerfull, tried everything before, from psychoiastris to almost every med disponible at that time and so many kinds of therapy for years. In that time there were no information about dp what did that more terrible for me.

I won't take long in this first post, as I have to work.

So, I have a advice to whom feel and live wiht dp for many years.

You need a strong and powerfull tool to show you how is possible to get out of there. You need get courage from inside of you to trie something diferent. Ayahuasca is a milenar medicine used by the indians. Ayahuasca cure many diseases, from metal, spiritual to phisical.

I dont say ayahuasca is the only med to cure that. There are so many people and stories out there, and methods of healing, And I also think that many people can cure from that by themselfs, whitou medication or therapy, Our body knows how to cure itself.

But for those who spent many times reinforcing that habit (Dp is a defense mechanism and a habbit also) I can say that ayahuasca can help you.

And for them who have these just for a couple of time, I only sugest ayahuasca if you really want to work inside of you. Ayahuasca is not always a calm and safe experience, Ayahuasca will teach you how to cure, but will also ask you if you did the changes she show you to do. But, the good part is that she shows what to do to get healed and also gives you strengh to do that.

So, people who has these for a long time, is a nice trie. What else you have to lose? Feeling you again, is worthy.

The worst times I drank it, when I was feeling worse, thinking I was getting mad, she ALWAYS cured me from that feelings showing a good path to follow. And with work and time I have learnt how to get out of that state.

I wish I can help some one around here.

And congratullations for these wonderfull site.

Aloha!


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Tambem sou brasileiro, vou te add aqui pra trocarmos uma ideia! Abs!


----------

